# Best case for iPhone 5?



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2013)

Just upgraded from my 3GS to a 5. Target was running a great deal so it was a no brainer. Of course now I need a proper heavy duty case for my phone. I had on Otterbox on my 3GS, but I know they aren't as awesome as they used to be. So what are people carrying their iPhone 5's in? Is Lifeproof really the case to get?


----------



## FACTplayers (Aug 14, 2013)

My brother has a lifeproof case and loves it! (the one that can be submerged up to 15' or so). My mom and sister have the Otterbox Defender. He has done the research and chose the Lifeproof over the otterbox. I can definitely hear the difference when I call either of them. My mom and sister's phones sound fine (the same as without a case), but if the phone is sitting in the wrong position they sound distant and very quiet - too quiet for my volume adjustments to compensate for. The Lifeproof case doesn't have that issue, but since his is sealed, he sounds quieter - however I can turn my volume up to compensate. The lifeproof is also a lot slimmer.


----------



## techieman33 (Aug 15, 2013)

It's between the lifeproof and otterbox cases, otterbox bought out lifeproof btw. The only thing that kept me from buying a lifeproof case was the headphone adapter you need to carry around, and then is expensive to replace when you lose it.


----------



## Kelite (Aug 15, 2013)

Though not in the same vein as an Otter, which I no longer care to use due to the bulkiness, this leather holster works for me-



Apollo's sister company Avid Labs provide's these and other innovative products- Leather Slide - Avid Labs


----------



## DomLauria (Aug 15, 2013)

The defender is great for non-submerged environments, I also have a Mophie battery case that's very handy when you're away from a charger for more than 24 hours


----------



## Scarrgo (Aug 15, 2013)

+1 on Otter Box, the only one I will use

Sean...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 15, 2013)

Everyone is saying Otterbox, and yes, the Otterbox on my 3GS was great, all rounded over and lasted two years. But the square one my GF uses on her 4S is falling to pieces. So if the 5 case is the same as the 4S case, I'm passing.


----------



## masterelectrician2112 (Aug 15, 2013)

I have the defender on my iPhone 4, and it is the second one I've had after Otterbox replaced my broken first one. The silicon outside case does not stand up to wear and tear. My younger brother got a lifeproof for his iPhone 5 and it is the best case I've ever seen. It doesn't add much width to the phone. It's very sleek, more so than the Otterbox. I've seen him dunk his phone in the ocean and have no problems at all. That being said, nothing is fool-proof, so I am not responsible for any dead phones. This is just my experience with both of the major protective iPhone cases.


----------



## FMEng (Aug 16, 2013)

Check out Seidio. They have offerings similar to Otterbox, but better in some ways. For example the belt holster has a latch with a spring to hold the phone, which makes it more secure yet easier to get the phone into and out of. My co-worker and I have the same phone, so we have compared both brands together and I think Seidio is better. They even have a waterproof case with mil standard drop protection for the iPhone 5 and Samsung Siii.


----------

